

Hash function efficiency - helwr
http://vak.ru/doku.php/proj/hash/efficiency-en

======
cperciva
The author doesn't seem to understand the birthday paradox. Any hash which
gets fewer than ~12 collisions (for his dictionary and hash size) is doing so
by pure luck, and there is no logical basis on which to recommend the
algorithms he identifies as having "minimal collisions".

